# Some of my guns



## OregonMantis (Mar 8, 2013)

These are a few of my guns. I don't hunt but I do like to shoot.

Top riffle is a 1988 Marlin model 60 .22 with ATI stock, Simons scope and mounts. This is a rare model with LSHO, 18 round tube and 22" barrel.

Second is a 1972 Marlin model 65 .22 that is mostly stock. I did upgrade some of the upper unit parts out for newer. I refinished the squirrel stock myself this winter.

Bottom rifle is a single pump Crosman Fury with added Weaver rail and laser sight. It is my varmint killer.

The hand gun is a 1953 CZ-52 that shoots 7.62x25 rounds. I removed and polished the barrel but otherwise its all stock and has matching serial #s on all the parts.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm prepping for the Zombie's too, I have a Colt M4, a couple sr22's, a nice 12 guage or two and thousands of rounds..........


----------



## aychen222 (Mar 8, 2013)

One day people will start acting like zombies and half the world will wipe the infected half out in a week. In the second week, a Canadian doctor will find a cure. Now THAT is a movie.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 8, 2013)

I only have a Keltec 380 and a Savage arms .30-06.

Since moving away from the mountains, I haven't found any time to go and shoot. It was nice when I could practice on the property whenever I felt like it.


----------



## Digger (Mar 8, 2013)

Our President has a very close eye on you guys. You might want to look overhead once in a while for a drone.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 9, 2013)

Drones are welcome to watch me, maybe they get me middle finger high, I would happily sign that pic for him......because something tells me they wouldnt take kindly to us flying a remote camera over their houses to see whats going on.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 9, 2013)

I own my share. I'm not really a hunter either, but the Marlin .22 and single shot 20 gauge see the most practical use.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2013)

I've thought about picking up one of those CZ's for years now but never have. I think the S&amp;W Shield is on the short list now.


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 9, 2013)

You should have. I got mine 7 years ago for $140 and they are $300+ now. I should have gotten 2.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2013)

OregonMantis said:


> You should have. I got mine 7 years ago for $140 and they are $300+ now. I should have gotten 2.


Same applies to pretty much anything right now.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 19, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Cant find an upper for my AR to save my life. At least not one so over priced I need to cut my own kidney out for sale. I compete with a Glock34. Have a SW model 59. It's been in the family for about 33 years now. A little Khar and XD9. Shotgun for skeet and .22 marlin with varmin (sp?) barrell for cyotes when they try to go for the horses. Thats whats in the bedroom... now lets talk living room...  A girl can never have too many guns.


hey check out www.rguns.net they have some good stuff AR15 uppers and such. Probably have to wait though, lol.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2013)

Digger said:


> Our President has a very close eye on you guys. You might want to look overhead once in a while for a drone.


tee hee, u know it! if their looking at them, maybe I am safe!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2013)

u know it! I like a lot of rounds myself, I carry two clips in me purse, gun no good with out a head close by to hit or lots of rounds!



glock34girl said:


> Cant find an upper for my AR to save my life. At least not one so over priced I need to cut my own kidney out for sale. I compete with a Glock34. Have a SW model 59. It's been in the family for about 33 years now. A little Khar and XD9. Shotgun for skeet and .22 marlin with varmin (sp?) barrell for cyotes when they try to go for the horses. Thats whats in the bedroom... now lets talk living room...  A girl can never have too many guns.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 20, 2013)

1911 was a horrible Colt Yr.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice Sig P226 Navy. My SIG P226 is close to 20 years old now. It's not nearly as pretty but still going strong.

Like the Springfield too. Cocked and locked. Learned off of the single-action, semi-auto 1911 platform, so it will always hold a special place...


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 24, 2013)

No offense but this many guns kinda freaks me out...


----------



## Tony C (Apr 24, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> No offense but this many guns kinda freaks me out...


Then go look at a different thread. It isn't like the subject matter was a secret when you chose to look at this one.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 24, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Nice Sig P226 Navy. My SIG P226 is close to 20 years old now. It's not nearly as pretty but still going strong.
> 
> Like the Springfield too. Cocked and locked. Learned off of the single-action, semi-auto 1911 platform, so it will always hold a special place...


Thanks. The 1911 was the first gun I bought for myself and it turned out to be a great one.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> No offense but this many guns kinda freaks me out...


why are you scared of guns? have you ever known a gun to walk into a store and shoot someone ?if it wasnt for guns there wouldnt be the united states of america


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 24, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> why are you scared of guns? have you ever known a gun to walk into a store and shoot someone ?if it wasnt for guns there wouldnt be the united states of america


.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to say Im a bit jumpy around all those little toys too. Let's bring out the big boys now.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 24, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I have to say Im a bit jumpy around all those little toys too. Let's bring out the big boys now.


How cute, it almost looks real.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 24, 2013)

This post reminds me of a old adage "grab you knives grab your guns we're off to fight the holy ones" Ha-ha!

I'm strongly thinking of getting some type of shotty for piece of mind and to have an equalizer to protect my family, any suggestions on a type/model thats easy to obtain?


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks better strapped to the wifes thigh, But she has the glock27's now.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 24, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> This post reminds me of a old adage "grab you knives grab your guns we're off to fight the holy ones" Ha-ha!
> 
> I'm strongly thinking of getting some type of shotty for piece of mind and to have an equalizer to protect my family, any suggestions on a type/model thats easy to obtain?


Mossberg 500 or Remington 870 set the standard. Both are reasonably priced, absolutely reliable and are well supported by aftermarket vendors to customize them to your needs.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 24, 2013)

Shotguns would be my choice for home protection, less risk of killing somone in other rooms or even the house next door. 20ga. pistol grip all the way up to the big boys.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

check out the mossberg chainsaw


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 24, 2013)

This one seem's like overkill but still I want one! just don't shoot it at a model that's so jacked up on drugs she doesn't know when to die...

http://youtu.be/GBxfY_LlQNw


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 24, 2013)

That video cracked me up so bad I had to share it, but yeah I'll look into a Remington, I'm thinking a nine ball scatter shot so aim isn't and issue so much or is that a bad Idea?

Your right about the friendly fire Michael, don't want to shoot a home invader and accidentally kill a neighbor but a hand gun does seem more practical for defense in a house or small area though?


----------



## Paradoxica (Apr 24, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> This one seem's like overkill but still I want one! just don't shoot it at a model that's so jacked up on drugs she doesn't know when to die...
> 
> http://youtu.be/GBxfY_LlQNw


Lol, what did I just watch?!


----------



## Danny. (Apr 24, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> This one seem's like overkill but still I want one! just don't shoot it at a model that's so jacked up on drugs she doesn't know when to die...
> 
> http://youtu.be/GBxfY_LlQNw


Hahahahahahahahaha! I'll post pics of my glock45 soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2013)

Now Tony is ready with fire power! That's what I like, lot of bullets, the derringer is what my hubby wants, first he wanted the 40 glock, I got him that and now he wants one of those..... :gun_bandana:


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry but you cant fit 20,000 rounds of ammo in a single pic, lol. I guess i will just show a few of my guns.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 24, 2013)

Your bottom AR in the first pic, is that an M4? And the bottom sub looks like a custom AK74u(?)


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Jrh3.... I love that you sleep with your guns. No better place for them. Lol


I actually had to go around to different rooms in my house lol. I keep them spaced out. Oh yeah alot can go on in the bed when there are guns involved, haha.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Your bottom AR in the first pic, is that an M4? And the bottom sub looks like a custom AK74u(?)


It is a dpms panther ar15 yeah M4 style w/ Threaded Barrel. The AK47 is a custom with Nodak Spud Reciever. Its a AMD-65 style.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 24, 2013)

What kinda optic r u running on it?


----------



## Danny. (Apr 24, 2013)

jrh3, the custom AK is bad !


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> What kinda optic r u running on it?


on the ar i have a truglo red dot, too cheap to buy a eotech, lol. the ak it just iron, and my glock and other pistols i always run truglo tfo, they are the best.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> on the ar i have a truglo red dot, too cheap to buy a eotech, lol. the ak it just iron, and my glock and other pistols i always run truglo tfo, they are the best.


When you do upgrade go Aimpoint. I used Aimpoints in the military and went Eotech as a civilian and don't really care for it much.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2013)

i will look into the aimpoints, my next job is the 300 blackout upper for my ar


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> i will look into the aimpoints, my next job is the 300 blackout upper for my ar


Fill out your form 4 yet? h34r:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 25, 2013)

:innocent: :detective: :shuriken: :tt2: ok, time for all you gun lovers to pass them over here for inspection..... boom!


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Fill out your form 4 yet? h34r:


not yet, dont need it until i silence it, the 300 blackout is so slowthat when you suppress it all you hear is basically the action and a small ffffffttthhhh.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> not yet, dont need it until i silence it, the 300 blackout is so slowthat when you suppress it all you hear is basically the action and a small ffffffttthhhh.


A 300 BLK upper without a short barrel and can is blasphemy. :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tony C said:


> A 300 BLK upper without a short barrel and can is blasphemy. :lol:


 lol.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 25, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> not yet, dont need it until i silence it, the 300 blackout is so slowthat when you suppress it all you hear is basically the action and a small ffffffttthhhh.


.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2013)

in alabama all we have to do is pay a few hundred bucksto get a stamp then done deal.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 25, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> in alabama all we have to do is pay a few hundred bucksto get a stamp then done deal.


.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Yeah... CA is just.... Ugh.


heck, you can't even have the AR to put a silencer on in the first place. At least not one recognizable as an AR. It's a shame to see what California has become.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 25, 2013)

.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Lol we have ARs. Just... Modified lol









lol


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 25, 2013)

.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 25, 2013)

Where's the gun? All I see is a giant clip


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2013)

Magazine, not clip. There is a difference.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2013)

Good reading!


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 26, 2013)

.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 28, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now Tony is ready with fire power! That's what I like, lot of bullets, the derringer is what my hubby wants, first he wanted the 40 glock, I got him that and now he wants one of those..... :gun_bandana:


I don't blame him. Everyday carry for a medium to full size pistol isn't exactly comfortable—at least not for me. It's much more convenient to slip a mouse gun in the pocket and be on your way. Also more likely to leave the big clunker at home. For carrying a full sized auto around the house or for those things that go bump in the night, check out the CSM throw over holster: http://www.csmgear.com/cgi-bin/imcart/display.cgi?item_id=throwoverholster&amp;cat=4&amp;page=1&amp;search=&amp;since=&amp;status=&amp;title= . Hope it's okay to link to a product.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 28, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Your bottom AR in the first pic, is that an M4? And the bottom sub looks like a custom AK74u(?)


Andrew, have you been playing too much Call of Duty?  Just kidding...

The closest I've come to an AK-74 was a Romanian SAR-2 semi-auto from the late 90's.

Do a search for Jim Fuller of Rifle Dynamics. When it comes to AK's, his are regarded as some of the best.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 19, 2013)

so i figured what the heck lets go buy some guns and ended up with a tactical 12 ga. and a semi auto .22,

working on a sbr fully integrated suppressed AR 15. daniel defense when the stamp comes in.


----------

